

How Can Any Company Ever Trust Microsoft Again? - mtgx
http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/open-enterprise/2013/06/how-can-any-company-ever-trust-microsoft-again/index.htm

======
ferdo
Wrong question.

Why did anyone trust Microsoft in the first place?

